# Josh Howard...the dumbest man in the world.



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is a video to why I say he is the dumbest man in the world. 

http://www.hoopsfantasy.com/josh-howard-video-star-spangled-banner/

If anyone wants to embed the video, have at it...I couldn't do it. I FAIL.

Here is the story:


> *Josh Howard of the Dallas Mavericks has had a busy offseason. First he publicly admitted to smoking marijuana. Then he got arrested for speeding. Now Josh Howard is caught on video disrespecting the Star Spangled Banner.*
> *In the video, Howard says he doesn’t celebrate the Star Spangled Banner. I believe his reasoning he offered is “because I’m black”. He also mumbled something about Obama. Perhaps he was talking about Barack Obama’s basketball video.*
> *Here is the Josh Howard video where he talks about the National Anthem*


*. *


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

There was a kid in my 3rd grade class that would always sit during the "Oh Canada" anthem because he said he was "black".


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't realize black was another country. I remember when Chris Jackson did this in the basketball game after he changed his name to Mahmoud Abdul Rauf and converted to Islam. People are stupid. I was also unaware that being black automatically meant you voted for Barack Obama. But I guess that is why Jesse Jackson is so popular too. Just whole different level of retarded.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh you want to know how dumb he really is?



> During his senior year at Glenn High School, Howard was cuffed outside of a BP gas station the night before his SAT examination. Howard had been loitering on the premises with some of his friends, and undercover cops believing the teenagers had been selling drugs detained them.
> 
> In order to get into Wake Forest, Howard needed an SAT score of at least 950. Howard did not get a 950, saying his score was "somewhere in the 500s".


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow...500...I got a 1050 in the 7th grade. That is hilarious.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

